# Non-metrized musical setting of the Psalms?



## TurretinPupil (Aug 15, 2008)

I'm looking for a musical setting of the psalms that uses the literal text rather than a metrized version. The sort of thing I'm thinking of would probably be less geared toward worship (so strictly speaking this may be the wrong forum) and more intended as a private memorization aid. I'm especially interested in a collection that includes all 150--I'm trying to memorize the whole book of Psalms--but even a select few would be better than nothing. I see that reformationsongs.com has 10 psalms; also, there's a guy named Lee Miller who's doing the entire psalter, but (a) he only has 30 done yet as far as I can tell, (b) they're pretty pricey (like $1/psalm or more), and (c) I haven't been able to open the previews so I don't know what they sound like.

Anyone know of other things that are out there?


----------

